# My texas cichlid is like half black and half regular + more



## selfdetrux (Aug 21, 2008)

This is my first time posting about my poor Texas Cichlid I have had for over 5 years. But it seems like this fish is problematic with illnesses over and over. I have saved her so many times!! It has more lives then a cat! The rest of my tank is fine and never had a problem with any of the other fish, just the Texas.

It first starts out with no eating for a few days and then BOOM she lays on on her side on the bottom and starts to look bloated. I saved her a few months ago and her body stayed half black (back half) and her front half is normal. Now it seemed like all but the right side of her face is darkish green black. She also has little things that grow on her that look like she bumped in to something and the fins become a little ragged. When she tries to swim shes all disoriented and does circles. I always seem to cure her using internal parasite meds but it seems like I'm constantly saving her.

Is this fish permanently sick like a terminally ill cancer patient? I feel terrible putting it out of its misery since *** had her for a long time. Any help would be awesome. thanks for reading.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank is she in?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

What else is in the tank with her?

Is it possible to post a pic?

Are the "things" white and cottony in appearance?

Do you have a tank to isolate her in?

None of the other fish are ever affected? Have you lost any other fish? Added any new fish?


----------



## selfdetrux (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for the reply. but my poor texas died.

I had a 55 gallon. She shared a tank with a Tire Track Eel and a small Raphel Catfish. I haven't added a fish since I got the Raphel 2 years ago.

I'll be honest and say I never really checked the Nitrates, ammonia, and all that other stuff. I would change the water once a month, but sometimes it would go 2 months. That probably could be part of it. But it was only that Texas that got sick over and over. A month ago half of its body turned blackish and she started doing the death roll when she tried to swim.

There was no cotten-y substance coming out of the poop place. I know that normally means an internal infection. *** always treated her with the Jungle Internal/external parasite meds and it always seemed to work, but this time I think it got the best of her. 

Now i don't have a picture for future use for other people with the same problem. Unfortunately, i cant play god.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost the fish.

5 years is a pretty long time to have most fish, so it's impossible to say what happened. Water quality may have been an issue...Those larger fish tend to produce a lot of waste and do need a bit more diligence on our parts to keep the smaller tank areas clean. It's just impossible to say, but I appreciate you posting back and letting us know what happened!


----------

